# Budding Beekeeper Here



## TranzFatz (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello, My name is Brice but you all can refer to me as TranzFatz.
I recently have been very interested in starting a honeybee project at my current residence. While I was doing research on the topic I was constantly being directed to this site and have read a lot of useful information on it already. I decided that it would be very beneficial for me to join and be a part of this community. 

I have tossed the idea around for quite some time if I would want to start and the more I look into it the more I want to do it. I currently haven't bought anything yet, but I have found tons of information, plenty of sites to buy stuff, and many tips and tricks about the area.

I live in Wisconsin in the United States of America. I am twenty-three years old and currently live in a duplex in a small rural community with a population of 18,000. I have a boyfriend that is very supportive of me becoming a beekeeper.

As of right now, I think I know what I would like ideally but I am very open to any suggestions if you guys have any.

The first year I would get all of the gear and bare minimum tools to start. Then I was thinking about going with Langstroth Hive with one deep box for brood and one more on top for honey. I personally wouldn't do anything other than maintenance the first year and make sure that the hive will be able to survive through its first winter. After the first winter has passed I would love to expand the hive and put another deep box for honey on top so I could harvest some.I have looked around for a while for other active beekeepers in my area but the closest one is over an hour away. 

I was hoping to start my farm this year but I personally think I am running out of time and will not be able to get all the required equipment and bees this year.

If anyone has any good sources for getting bees delivered I would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brice!


----------



## teplov (Dec 31, 2016)

You should begin with a few hives, at least two.Smoker and hat with netting enough to start. In order not to buy bees You can catch a swarm. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IwnhLK3XVE


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

How close are you to Wausau? There is a seminar coming up in March. Marithon beekeepers association


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Yo might try a search of state associations to find a bee club to join!


----------



## TranzFatz (Jan 28, 2017)

Dan the bee guy said:


> How close are you to Wausau? There is a seminar coming up in March. Marithon beekeepers association


Wausau is only an hour away from my house. I would love to get involved with a local community.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## birddog (May 10, 2016)

Welcome,


----------



## Georgiabeeman (Dec 10, 2015)

It sounds like you have an idea of how you would want to start and its sounds pretty solid except I think you need to just jump in. You will not know all the answers at first but we all can help guide you. I do agree if you have a group close I would establish some friends to help you locally. In my experience I think you should start two hive at once. This allows you to watch both hives and gives you an idea from comparing one hive to the other if one is failing or doing well. As you learn as you go you can find other reasons to have two hives vrs one hive. The main reason is if you ever have a hive to go queen less you can shake all the bees off of a frame of eggs from the other hive and add to the queenless hive so you can create a new queen cell. 

You will find you will never have all the answers but you always learn as you go. Welcome to beesource and hope you get started soon!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

TranzFatz said:


> Wausau is only an hour away from my house. I would love to get involved with a local community.


I'm also a hour away from Wausau, if you go to the seminar I'm sure you can find someone that will help you get bees. Go to their web site I'm planing on going to the next meeting in February and you can find a package supplier there or maybe someone with nucs .


----------

